
Microsoft open-sources clever U-Prove identity framework - alexandros
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/03/microsoft-open-sources-clever-u-prove-identity-framework.ars
======
evgen
Cool. I wondered where Stefan & Credentica ended up. For those unfamiliar with
the work, Brands took the old Chaum credentials (an application of his seminal
blind signatures stuff) and made them practical for a lot of purposes using
alternative crypto techniques that were light enough to run on smart cards.
Credentica was trying to apply the work to information management within the
enterprise, but it always seemed like cool tech to use for a lot of the
applications that get shoehorned into some collection of OAuth, FBConnect,
etc.

------
mootothemax
Very interesting, it reads like anonymous banking mixed in with identity. I've
been wanting to know if anonymous internet cash would ever take off, and the
only organisation staying around for any time I've noticed is eCache:

<https://ffij33ewbnoeqnup.onion.meshmx.com/>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECache>

------
DenisM
As a business owner I might prefer to carry liability if it also gives me
access to demographics and contact information of the users, and users may not
necessarily care since they don't carry the liability.

This may turn out to be a tough sell, both to merchants and buyers.

~~~
metamemetics
A) Data-mining loving businesses could still make customers create an account
to checkout and get their emails. Even if they don't store their credit card
information, they still know what the customer is buying and can email them
recommendations.

B)I think that if given the choice, most buyers would choose the more secure
option for payment if it was free.

C) This is great for banks and customers that bear the burden of identity
theft. As the number of sites you give your information to increases, the
probability that a site with your data will be comprised approaches 1.

